
Amazon patents “airborne fulfillment center” - asanwal
https://www.cbinsights.com/blog/amazon-drone-delivery-warehouse-patents-death-star/
======
disposablezero
At first, I was thinking of a helium-filled building run by Lando Calrissian
but this makes a bit more sense. The handwriting is on the wall that Amazon
needs thousands more smaller warehouses distributed throughout population
centers in order to pre-stage and reduce delivery time of drone/conventional
deliveries to anticipate fulfillment of common/regional-popular items. Amazon
Go should probably tap into some of the same logistics and expand with
fewer/larger non-food stores for items people want to see/feel in person. Just
how long it will take for Amazon to m&a to become the Tyrell Corporation, I
have no clue, but it seems almost plausible (a few giant corportations
perhaps?).

